# Airfix 1:72 Hawker typhoon Mk.Ib



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi,

I have just started making Model planes again, after a couple of years out of the hobby, due to illness. This is my 1st kit and Is no where near as good as some of the kits I have seen on here (It has made me realise just how "rusty" I have become...lol..) 






















































Thanks for looking
Simon


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

Very nicely done. Welcome back to the hobby. 650bill


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

looks good can't go wrong with a Typhoon


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks 650bill & Medic17


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me. I always enjoy seeing 1/72 Airfix builds since they are a major interest of mine. They may be basic in design, but look pretty good when built. Sometimes, simplicity is everything.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Looks pretty good to me. I always enjoy seeing 1/72 Airfix builds since they are a major interest of mine. They may be basic in design, but look pretty good when built. Sometimes, simplicity is everything.


Hi dreadnaught726,

Thanks, I totally agree. I am used to building figure kits in 1:4 to 1:6 scale, but always built plane kits in 1:72 scale. I don't think that I have the skill to build the bigger scale kits and do them justice. :thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

ochronosis.....s.moe,here..Nice build,love the paint scheme and weathering...Welcome back to the aviation builds....Keep building them and showing pic's...s.moe.....out.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi s.moe,
Thanks for the positive comment  I have just build myself a small spray booth and will hopefully start using it soon to build more kits.

Simon:thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nicely done and welcome back to the Hobby.....Cheers Mark


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks Mark


----------

